# Livery yard in West Lothian



## clockwork.satan (7 January 2016)

Hi folks!

I'm hoping some of you can help out.  I'm on the hunt for a new livery yard in West Lothian to move to because my Highland Pony gelding just isn't able to cope with the massive amount of unrestricted grazing at the current yard - and muzzling him constantly every time he's out or keeping him in for hours on end just isn't an option.  He's only just recovering from a very mild bout of laminitis which has had him on box rest for 12 weeks now and can colic at the drop of a hat, so we're not willing to risk keeping him at the current place anymore.

My partner & I have looked at a few yards so far and there's a couple that we think are ok and one that we absolutely love which doesn't unfortunately have any spaces at the moment.  We're ideally looking for a small, friendly yard that's 15-20 miles away from Broxburn at the most and absolutely need it to have a 'fatty paddock', hard-standing or the option to strip-graze.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (12 January 2016)

My friend runs cameg Livery at Lirkliston and it is a really good yard. i don't know if she offers what you want but she might be a good contact. You will find her on FB-Susan McArthur.


----------



## dibbin (12 January 2016)

Try Duddingston Farm, it's between Newton and South Queensferry. I kept Jazz there until we moved back west. I can PM you the YM's number if you want, she's lovely.


----------

